# question about bat guano



## maineharvest (Nov 26, 2011)

Im testing out some organic methods on my current grow and Im trying out some bat guano that is high in nitrogen.  I used the bat guano as a top dressing and was wondering if that will effect the ph of my soil?  My ph meter is all messed up and Ill probably be without a new one for another week.  Thanks yall.  

ps growing organic smells!  My room smells like a barn now.


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 26, 2011)

Your ph will be fine so long as you don't overdo it and your water is correct. It is supposed to smell. It is poo.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Couchlocked.  I only used one teaspoon of guano and Im seeing some very faint signs of nute burn on the tips of the leaves.  Yes poo does smell.


----------



## old52hippie (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi There, Try making a tea with it. We find that adding anything as a top dressing to the soil is kin to intravenous for us. You can have bad results, especially if the plants are staked with bamboo. The new feeding tends to flow directly down the stick, giving roots too much at once. Peace, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.:icon_smile:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 26, 2011)

By making a tea do you mean just mixing it with water?


----------



## anaujiram_Es (Nov 26, 2011)

stickies are at the top of the page broski. ez peezy to brew and if your going organic there is no better way. once your enlightened a little go grab a decent myco innoculant (oregonism by rootsorganics is a great place to start) know the power  

:bong:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------

